# College Interview



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I have an interview at a prestigious university tomorrow and am nervous about it. Has anyone had a college interview before? What type of things do the people interviewing ask? I'm thinking of taking a resume but maybe that would be too much. I'm getting nervous of potentially blanking out if they ask me a question I'm not prepared for.


----------

